# Car Forums > Automotive News >  Lightyear zero (solar assist EV)

## ZenOps

I would say this one is worth mentioning. If it starts to takeoff, I can imagine it will be bought out by one of the big manufacturers.



Pre-production of course, but does use "hub" electric motors, like a scooter.

Highly efficient and lightweight. 400 watt solar panel in full sun and probably less than 40 watt in cloud would be about right.

----------

